# E-road bike weights



## youngoldbloke (28 Aug 2021)

Checking out and trying to compare bikes from various brands for the n+1 bike. Getting really annoyed with the lack of information available regarding bike weight. I know all the arguments the brands give to justify not giving weights but it can't be that hard for the brand to give a reasonably accurate figure for each size, and spec as advertised. All you need to know is the frame weight (and they should know that shouldn't they?) and component weights, or of course just weigh a bike from the assembly line. 
Rose used to do this for their bikes. Does anyone know of a comprehensive list of e-road bike weights? 
Telling us we should visit the brand's dealers is pointless in these times of short supply and limited stock of sizes. Often the dealer has no idea of actual weight either!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Aug 2021)

Unless you are paying a lot of money most e bikes are between 20-30 kg.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Aug 2021)

I'm looking at e-ROAD bikes - Orbea, Ribble, Scott, Bianchi, Pinarello etc (probably not Pinarello!), mostly using the ebikemotion X35 system. Carbon framed come in at 11.5 - 12. 5 kg at the lightest, alloy a little more., depending on equipment. The Scott are very light, but I discovered that their battery is smaller capacity than the Orbea Gain's or Ribble's SLE for example.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> I'm looking at e-ROAD bikes - Orbea, Ribble, Scott, Bianchi, Pinarello etc (probably not Pinarello!), mostly using the ebikemotion X35 system. Carbon framed come in at 11.5 - 12. 5 kg at the lightest, alloy a little more., depending on equipment. The Scott are very light, but I discovered that their battery is smaller capacity than the Orbea Gain's or Ribble's SLE for example.



So you’re going down the paying a lot of money route


----------



## cougie uk (28 Aug 2021)

Unless you're doing a lot of climbing weight isn't as important as we used to think.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2021)

Unless you physically select one in your size and place it on the scales you have zero means of establishing true weights.

As is oft aforementioned, there is no universal method of quoting bike weights. Some quote ready to ride, some without pedals, some without even tyres and choobs. Some realise what eubvish itmis and don't quote at all and exhort vuyers to go to a store and decide for themselves. 

Ebikes present even more opportunity for massaging the numbers, with or without batteries, carrying chargers or not, all sorts of shenanigans on top of the tyres, tubes, pedals, accessories question.

And then there is the question of sizing. Every manufacturers sizing regime differs, so what exactly is one comparing against?

Unless you have the bikes in front of you on the scales in a size suitable for you, ready to ride, its an exercise in utter futility. Go to a few shops and see for yourself.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Aug 2021)

I'm going down the kind of bike I've ridden for over 60 years route - drop bar road bike, but with a bit of assistance required nowadays.
I already have an Orbea Gain, one of the early alloy ones.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Unless you physically select one in your size and place it on the scales you have zero means of establishing true weights.
> 
> As is oft aforementioned, there is no universal method of quoting bike weights. Some quote ready to ride, some without pedals, some without even tyres and choobs. Ebikes present even more opportunity for massaging the numbers.
> 
> ...


OK, visiting the various brands dealers is just not practical - - would probably involve travelling (driving!) hundreds of miles. I have also visited dealers who have no idea of the actual weight of the bikes they are selling, and are not willing to even let you pick up bikes in their boutques. At the very least brands should publish frame weights. I stand by my original post. I'm aware of all the supposed arguments against. 
Question of sizing - obviously I would be comparing the weight of bikes in the size of that would fit me, and comparing their weight.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2021)

That being the case, you have zero prospect of establishing the weights of these machines.

You can't rely on manufacturers claims for the reasons cited above.

You _can_ rely on helpful folk stripping their bikes back to a common standard (I would suggest ready to ride sans pedals) and weighing their bikes for you, but again it fails as a comparison exercise due to the sizing inconsistencies also mentioned above.

I can understand your motivation, but it really is an exercise in futility - you will not establish any genuinely accurate or useful data.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> I'm looking at e-ROAD bikes - Orbea, Ribble, Scott, Bianchi, Pinarello etc (probably not Pinarello!), mostly using the ebikemotion X35 system. Carbon framed come in at 11.5 - 12. 5 kg at the lightest, alloy a little more., depending on equipment. The Scott are very light, but I discovered that their battery is smaller capacity than the Orbea Gain's or Ribble's SLE for example.



If the range is only 1kg then it’s not worth worrying about, trying to get an exact weight, is it?


----------



## Arrowfoot (28 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> OK, visiting the various brands dealers is just not practical - - would probably involve travelling (driving!) hundreds of miles. I have also visited dealers who have no idea of the actual weight of the bikes they are selling, and are not willing to even let you pick up bikes in their boutques. At the very least brands should publish frame weights. I stand by my original post. I'm aware of all the supposed arguments against.
> Question of sizing - obviously I would be comparing the weight of bikes in the size of that would fit me, and comparing their weight.


Why not bring along the scales? After all the expenses nobody wants to have a bike that is above the average. So I get where you are coming from.


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> I'm going down the kind of bike I've ridden for over 60 years route - drop bar road bike, but with a bit of assistance required nowadays.
> I already have an Orbea Gain, one of the early alloy ones.



The difference in weight is almost irrelevant with an E-bike. More important is power and *torque*. 

Assuming you're sticking to regulation, get one with the most torque, it will feel punchy on acceleration compared to lesser torque models.

Oh and the largest battery it will take-for increased range


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Aug 2021)

With the current supply problems the concept of visiting places to see a real bike of the spec you want is even worse than normal
My LBS used to have a large upstairs showroom as well as his downstairs front window - that upstairs room has contained about a dozen helmets and an old road bike and nothing else since he ran out of bikes in lockdown 1

so the only place around here with a reasonable display of bike is Halfords  - and they are mostly at the cheaper end and kids bikes!


----------



## gzoom (28 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> I'm looking at e-ROAD bikes - Orbea, Ribble, Scott, Bianchi, Pinarello etc (probably not Pinarello!), mostly using the ebikemotion X35 system. Carbon framed come in at 11.5 - 12. 5 kg at the lightest, alloy a little more., depending on equipment. The Scott are very light, but I discovered that their battery is smaller capacity than the Orbea Gain's or Ribble's SLE for example.



You will not get any eBikes lighter 11kg without going nuts on other components, as you have noticed Scott manages to get lower with a slightly smaller battery. All these bikes are using essentially the same motor setup.

X35 – Light & Smart eBike System – MAHLE Smartbike Systems (ebikemotion.com)

The lightest mid-drive unit is from Fazua, but the lowest weight you are looking at is 14kgs. My Boardman has the Fazua motor which is fab, when the motor is on you don't feel the weight of the bike, howere the rest of the bike is so-so, given the spec of the frame and other bits.

I would say if you have the cash, make sure you spec up the rest of the bike like any other, weight isn't that much of an issue on these lighter eBikes. As we are constantly been told pure speed on the flat aero is key, and with aero bars on my 16kg Boardman hybrid + assistance from the motor for climbs its as fast (if not faster) than my sub 8kg road bike!!


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Aug 2021)

If one knew the frame weights, it would be easy, but perhaps a little tedious, to calculate a fair estimate of the bike's weight as information for component weight is relatively easy to find. I'm not too worried about tyres, saddle and such like as I expect to fit my own favourites if required. Re torque etc most of the bikes I'm looking at use the same EBM system. Of course I look at the claimed figures. I'm not necessarily buying the lightest bike, but the one that suits me best. As for weighing the bike instore ... some places are very reluctant to allow you to even touch the bikes ( I always ask BTW). And finally, weight is important to me. I'm not getting any stronger and even putting my 16kg Gain (inc. pedals, bottle, tools etc) in the car has become difficult. It is also important when riding without assistance. IME it is easier to ride an unpowered 8kg bike than a 16kg one. Every little bit helps. Before anyone suggests it I could lose a couple of kg too, but I'm already below 60kg anyway )


----------



## gzoom (28 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> IME it is easier to ride an unpowered 8kg bike than a 16kg one. Every little bit helps.



I do agree you can 100% feel a massive difference riding a 16kg eBike and a 8kg road bike. However the price premium to go from 12kg to 10kg on an eBike with a X35 motor is around £4-5k, in addition to the £4-5k asking price of the 12kg bike.

If you have the cash go for it, as the component list of the near £10K+ eBikes are mouth watering (as you would expect), but it is alot to pay for not much weight loss.

If am allowed to buy another road bike it'll be a carbon framed one with a X35 motor. The £5k price point does seem to be the 'sweet spot' for these road eBike, alot to pay for a pedal bike but even a half decent analogue pedal bike easily £4k+ these days so a £1k premium for some assistance up hills doesn't seem horrific.


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Aug 2021)

Apart from physically lifting the bike in/out of a car. Your 8kg difference example is easily cancelled out.

Tell me anyone who can produce an extra 250 Watts of power from 8kg of added weight? 

I'll answer my own question-no one


----------



## gzoom (28 Aug 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Apart from physically lifting the bike in/out of a car. Your 8kg difference example is easily cancelled out.
> 
> Tell me anyone who can produce an extra 250 Watts of power from 8kg of added weight?
> 
> I'll answer my own question-no one



Ture, but if you can afford it why wouldn't you get one of these....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Aug 2021)

gzoom said:


> Ture, but if you can afford it why wouldn't you get one of these....
> 
> View attachment 606510



Because I don’t (yet) want power assist when cycling


----------



## gzoom (28 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Because I don’t (yet) want power assist when cycling



I thought this was about what kind of eBike the OP wanted, and not if people want an eBike. Ofcourse for similar price you can get one of these (£11k give or take) nice bikes these days costs £££££, eBike or not .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Aug 2021)

gzoom said:


> I thought this was about what kind of eBike the OP wanted, and not if people want an eBike. Ofcourse for similar price you can get one of these (£11k give or take) nice bikes these days costs £££££, eBike or not .
> 
> View attachment 606515



You asked a question I answered. You didn't ask “If you want an ebike why wouldn’t you get this..” 😁


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Aug 2021)

gzoom said:


> Ture, but if you can afford it why wouldn't you get one of these....
> 
> View attachment 606510



Its a beautiful bike whether ebike or not. Just add two filled water bottles and £4k is blown out of the water.

Like others and I have said weight becomes almost irrelevant when it becomes an ebike.

The OP has very particular requirements, I wish him well in his quest


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Aug 2021)

The Scott is a very pretty bike - I have examined them up close - and that is very important to me, but as I said upthread it has a smaller battery than it's competitors - 208 Wh, against 250 Wh for most of the X35 powered bikes. 

Edit - 
The Scott bikes are the Scott Addict eRIDE 20 @£4399, and the
Scott Addict eRIDE 10 @ £6199. If the battery was 250 Wh I would seriously consider the eRIDE 20. Even the charge socket cover is beautifully thought out. There is no way I'd want to spoil their looks with the range extender.


----------



## richtea (28 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> I'm looking at e-ROAD bikes - Orbea, Ribble, Scott, Bianchi, Pinarello etc (probably not Pinarello!), mostly using the ebikemotion X35 system. Carbon framed come in at 11.5 - 12. 5 kg at the lightest, alloy a little more., depending on equipment. The Scott are very light, but I discovered that their battery is smaller capacity than the Orbea Gain's or Ribble's SLE for example.


Basic alloy Orbea Gains (£2-2.5k) are around 15Kgs - which in eBike terms is fairly light, and in road ebike terms fairly cheap.
To get down to the 11-13Kg mark you're going to be spending £5-10k, but from the brands you've listed I suspect you aready know that.

One poster above rightly says weight doesn't matter so much when you have assistance, but if you want to keep the feel of a non-ebike (for example, you only want assistance for the steep bits of your rides) then weight is definitely a factor.


----------



## richtea (28 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> The Scott bikes are the Scott Addict eRIDE 20 @£4399, and the
> Scott Addict eRIDE 10 @ £6199. If the battery was 250 Wh I would seriously consider the eRIDE 20. Even the charge socket cover is beautifully thought out. There is no way I'd want to spoil their looks with the range extender.


According to this review (and looking at the images), the Addict eRIDE 20 is based on a standard 250W Mahle X35+ model, so it's equivalent to Ribble & Orbea models. Looks good to me in terms of weight, and a reasonable price.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Aug 2021)

richtea said:


> According to this review (and looking at the images), the Addict eRIDE 20 is based on a standard 250W Mahle X35+ model, so it's equivalent to Ribble & Orbea models. Looks good to me in terms of weight, and a reasonable price.


Yes, but I believe the standard battery in the down tube is only 208 Wh, which will reduce the range compared with an equivalent spec Ribble or Orbea.


----------



## gzoom (28 Aug 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Its a beautiful bike whether ebike or not. Just add two filled water bottles and £4k is blown out of the water.



But thats also true for any £10k+ sub 7kg analogue road bike, it doesn't make them any less desirable, but clearly for most of us dropping £10K on any pedal bike requires quite a lot of man maths and just pure financial ignorance .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Aug 2021)

Weight saving in ebikes is often done by reducing battery capacity - a small drop in cells gives a large weight gain and reduces the cost to build it.
Whereas using lighter components increases costs and gain only a few grammes

but the range drop is also significant

So you would have to greatly increase the price to get a slightly lighter ebike with the same range

and you normally end up with a bike with the battery inside the frame - which can be a pain to remove and charge if charging on the bike is not convenient
just something to consider/watch out for


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Aug 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Weight saving in ebikes is often done by reducing battery capacity - a small drop in cells gives a large weight gain and reduces the cost to build it.
> Whereas using lighter components increases costs and gain only a few grammes
> 
> but the range drop is also significant
> ...


ALL the bikes I have referred to have batteries inside the frame - that is the way the Mahle Ebikemotion X35 system is designed!


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Aug 2021)

The difference between an expensive carbon frame and a cheap one will be a couple of hundred grams. The weight is mainly in the battery, then motor, then wheels. Components do add up, but are incredibly easy to compare when looking at bike to bike. Guessing weights should be fairly easy when you have the weights of a few comparable models.


----------



## Littgull (28 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> ALL the bikes I have referred to have batteries inside the frame - that is the way the Mahle Ebikemotion X35 system is designed!


Which is why @ebikeerwidnes has pointed out the possible inconvenience of only being able to charge the battery on the bike.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> ALL the bikes I have referred to have batteries inside the frame - that is the way the Mahle Ebikemotion X35 system is designed!


Which is fine - just pointing out that the ease of removal to charge can be a factor


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Aug 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Which is fine - just pointing out that the ease of removal to charge can be a factor


- as I said upthread, I 've had an Orbea Gain with the X35 system for over 3 years, so I've lived with the inconvenience of the enclosed battery with no problems. I can see the advantages of the Fazua system's removeable battery, but the other approach of a large battery stuck on the down tube would rather ruin the looks of one of these e-road bikes - as does the range extender available for the X35 system - but a necessary evil perhaps if a longer range is wanted.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Aug 2021)

Integral battery system do look far better - my battery is not too bad but does look a bit like it was nailed on by Clarkson!


----------



## richtea (29 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Yes, but I believe the standard battery in the down tube is only 208 Wh, which will reduce the range compared with an equivalent spec Ribble or Orbea.


Hmm, the Scott webpage says 250W (2/3rds down):
*40Nm | 36V | 250W*

I'd be very surprised if Mahle introduced two variants of their X35+ system. It would be brand-damaging without easy-to-identify labels/names.


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Aug 2021)

richtea said:


> Hmm, the Scott webpage says 250W (2/3rds down):
> *40Nm | 36V | 250W*
> 
> I'd be very surprised if Mahle introduced two variants of their X35+ system. It would be brand-damaging without easy-to-identify labels/names.


Yes, but if you look at the specs of the individual models 'battery' is shown as 208Wh, and on the specs of the 'Premium' " Mahle 36V-208Wh + xTra Power Bottle Cage Battery 36v-250W ". There does seem to be some confusion about which battery is 208 Wh and which is 250. This confusion persists in information on suppliers websites and in various reviews I've seen too. I have seen range quoted somewhere too, at 45km which I thought was rather low for a 250 Wh battery. Obviously this needs clarifying. A variant of the system would not be required - 208 Wh would simply be a battery with less capacity.

edit - I've just emailed Scott asking for clarification. If it was 250 Wh I would seriously consider this bike!


----------



## jowwy (30 Aug 2021)

I paid circa 1800 brand new for my ebike, it came in at a tad under 22kgs……2 mods later and it now weighs less than 20kgs and at zero exra cost as i already had the parts from various other builds.

namely forks and wheels……..and the stupid premise that you need e bike specific tyres.


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Aug 2021)

I've done similar with my Gain - changed the seatpost, saddle, front wheel and especially the tyres - the Kenda 'Krankfish' it came with (no I've never heard of them either) 28mm were around 400gm each and made it feel like riding through treacle. Changed them to GP5000's. I think the idea that you need e-bike specific tyres is a great one - for the tyre makers marketing dept!


----------



## jowwy (30 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> I've done similar with my Gain - changed the seatpost, saddle, front wheel and especially the tyres - the Kenda 'Krankfish' it came with (no I've never heard of them either) 28mm were around 400gm each and made it feel like riding through treacle. Changed them to GP5000's. I think the idea that you need e-bike specific tyres is a great one -* for the tyre makers marketing dept!*


Aint that true, cause the bike certainly doesnt


----------



## CXRAndy (30 Aug 2021)

richtea said:


> Hmm, the Scott webpage says 250W (2/3rds down):
> *40Nm | 36V | 250W*



You're confusing the rated power of the motor at 250 Watts.

The battery is rated either in Watt hours W/hrs or amperage. Mostly quoted as 17Ah with voltage of the battery 36, 48, 52 Volts.

To get your Watt hours, multiply the rated amps/hr by the voltage of the system.

Eg 17Ah X 36V=612Whrs


----------



## Scaleyback (30 Aug 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Unless you're doing a lot of climbing weight isn't as important as we used to think.



I've only just read this thread and 'cougie's' post was in the 1st page.
'cougie' you also have to consider the weight of the bike when not riding it ?
I like the poster have the Orbea Gain and with my fitted full mudguards and 700x35c tyres + Cycliq Fly12/Garmin Varia radar light/ Garmin bike computer etc etc my Gain D30 is 16kg OTR which is not a problem. I store my bike on a wall mounted rack which means lifting it to head height. I'm 74 and I can manage it but I doubt I could if it was 20kg. I also have a tow bar cycle carrier which is easier to lift onto than the wall rack but again i wouldn't want it to weigh 20+ Kg. I often turn it upside down, on to saddle and handlebars for cleaning/oiling/maint etc, again 16kg is manageable but . . .

As an aside I have owned a Park Tool DS1 Digital scale for some years and I have weighed many bikes over the years many that have had a manufacturers weight stated (they don't seem to do that now ! ) as you would expect the stated weights are never (in my experience) achieved
so perhaps just as well they rarely give weights anymore ?


----------



## richtea (30 Aug 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> You're confusing the rated power of the motor at 250 Watts.


I'm not confusing anything. I'm quoting Scott's web page. 


youngoldbloke said:


> edit - I've just emailed Scott asking for clarification. If it was 250 Wh I would seriously consider this bike!


Correct answer! No harm in asking Mahle direct too.
Please let us know the result.


----------



## CXRAndy (31 Aug 2021)

richtea said:


> I'm not confusing anything. I'm quoting Scott's web page.
> 
> Correct answer! No harm in asking Mahle direct too.
> Please let us know the result.


Scott's webpage for road bikes https://www.scott-sports.com/gb/en/products/bike-bikes-ebike-road
All 4 models quote these specs for the motor and battery


Mahle Motor 40Nm Torque, 460Wh which is 36V at ~13Ah


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Aug 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Scott's webpage for road bikes https://www.scott-sports.com/gb/en/products/bike-bikes-ebike-road
> All 4 models quote these specs for the motor and battery
> 
> 
> Mahle Motor 40Nm Torque, 460Wh which is 36V at ~13Ah


Yes, but further on down the page for 3 of the four models you will read: 


*BATTERY*
Mahle 36V-208W
and for the 'Premium' you will read:


*BATTERY*
Mahle 36V-208Wh + xTra Power Bottle Cage Battery 36v-250W
The confusion relates to which of the 2 batteries is the one fitted in the down tube of the bike??


----------



## Scaleyback (31 Aug 2021)

Nice looking bike the Addict e-ride.
Ref the battery power, don't know if this helps ?
This is a review of a USA spec bike see Here:-
From this review:

" Pedal assist in the form of 250W of power and 40Nm of torque helps you move along, but will never do all the work for you

With a 252Wh battery and an optional 208Wh range-extender battery for a maximum 460Wh capacity, you can put more miles into your adventures. "

That suggests to me that it is the same battery as the Gain, and it would surprise me if there was a different battery output in the e-ride compared to all the other bikes using the ebikemotion x35 power train.

You do right to check of course, good luck with getting a lucid answer.


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Aug 2021)

Thanks Roy - the issue arises because on many shop's sites the battery is quoted as 208 Wh. and the range figures I saw quoted (somewhere) I am beginning to suspect you are correct though. I await Scott's email! I have also been looking closely at the Orbeas again too, with their addition of the bar mounted display on the newer models.


----------



## Scaleyback (31 Aug 2021)

Does sound like there is some misinformation 'out there' ! and It does the prospective purchaser no favours does it ?
Like you I would need a definitive answer to this before parting with my 'hard earned'


----------



## CXRAndy (31 Aug 2021)

Certainly looks like Scott are misleading with headline quoting extended range whilst not mentioning you need an extra battery to achieve the quoted Whrs. 

A bit naughty.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Sep 2021)

Just received:

_Thank you for taking the time to contact us. 
The Mahle intube battery in our Addict eRIDE models is a 250w and the extra power bottle cage battery is a Mahle 208w. 

Kind Regards

Your Scott Sports Team 

*Customer Service:*

SCOTT SPORTS SA (UK Branch) 
Unit 3, Baker Road
Nelson Park West
Northumberland
Cramlington, NE23 1WL_


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Sep 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Just received:
> 
> _Thank you for taking the time to contact us.
> The Mahle intube battery in our Addict eRIDE models is a 250w and the extra power bottle cage battery is a Mahle 208w.
> ...



So you would get approx 1 hour of full power assistance in perfect conditions. Expect less, but if its only 100W of extra for hills then you could get quite a big ride.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Sep 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> So you would get approx 1 hour of full power assistance in perfect conditions. Expect less, but if its only 100W of extra for hills then you could get quite a big ride.


How does this relate this to real life rides? I currently average roughly 1mile for 2% of charge riding a 16kg bike with the same EBM X35 system.


----------



## Scaleyback (1 Sep 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Just received:
> 
> _Thank you for taking the time to contact us.
> The Mahle intube battery in our Addict eRIDE models is a 250w and the extra power bottle cage battery is a Mahle 208w.
> ...



So that's where the '208w' figure comes from !

I don't understand what CXRAndy is saying in his last post 

So you will get the same battery performance from the Scott as you did from the Orbea Gain when new I presume ?


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Sep 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> So that's where the '208w' figure comes from !
> 
> I don't understand what CXRAndy is saying in his last post
> 
> ...


Yes, I assume the range extenders from Mahle for all the X35 bikes are the same 208W. 
I would hope I'd get better range (and riding experience) from a 12 kg bike than a 16 kg one if only because over 25kmph I will find it easier to maintain higher speeds. Of course, I'm sure there are many on Cycle Chat that will tell me that less weight or better components will make no difference! .
However stock levels of all these bikes are abysmal - non existent (Ribble quote end of April '22 at the earliest for example) so it looks like a long term project anyway.


----------



## jowwy (1 Sep 2021)

think i will stick with my slicked up cube acid, with carbon MTB forks and 500wh battery.........with flat bars and hydraulic disc brakes ( and up until recently di2)

cost a hell of a lot less than the road E bikes, will do a lot more miles if needed and with 2" tyres, better over our shoot roads


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Sep 2021)

250W constant using a250Whr battery. Means you will last 1 hour. Use a proportion of that and you get a multiple in distance, approximate.

@jowwy I'm the same, my bike is cheap compared to European or USA but is highly specc'd


----------



## theboxers (4 Sep 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> The difference in weight is almost irrelevant with an E-bike. More important is power and *torque*.
> 
> Assuming you're sticking to regulation, get one with the most torque, it will feel punchy on acceleration compared to lesser torque models.
> 
> Oh and the largest battery it will take-for increased range


What he said.

I have a Cube Agree hybrid, it's a carbon frame. It uses the Fazua motor system. When I weighed it, out of curiosity, with pedals, cages, tubes, tyres, pump and mounts for computer and lights it came out at just under 15kg, size 56.

It has a claimed 50 or 55 nm of torque from its motor, the originals like mine were claimed at 50. The batery/motor pack is detachable, I've weighed it at 3.34kg. The bottom bracket is claimed to weigh 1.3 or .4kg iirc. Peak power is claimed at 250w. 

The bike can be ridden without the battery/motor pack, Fazua has a cover available for the hole, but it's not needed. So it would a very heavy road bike 11.5 - 12kg.

The Fazua system is bulkier than a hub motor system so the bikes look chunkier, but some of the newer aero bikes look quite chunky in the down tube, where the Fazua system sits.

I went with the Fazua system because it opened up a range of wheelsets to me. I was a lot heavier when I bought the bike so there was the ability to put an uprated wheelset on the bike until I lost weight. I have not had to go down that route though the Mavic Aksium's seem to be holding round fairly well.

One final thing to consider. Where the assist is coming from. A hub system will put almost no additinal stress/wear on the drivetrain, a mid mount motor will. You may, probably will, experience a higher wear rate on you chain, cassette and chain rings with a mid mount. Keep on top of your drivechain maintenance with a mid mount motor.


----------



## theboxers (4 Sep 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> If one knew the frame weights, it would be easy, but perhaps a little tedious, to calculate a fair estimate of the bike's weight as information for component weight is relatively easy to find. I'm not too worried about tyres, saddle and such like as I expect to fit my own favourites if required. Re torque etc most of the bikes I'm looking at use the same EBM system. Of course I look at the claimed figures. I'm not necessarily buying the lightest bike, but the one that suits me best. As for weighing the bike instore ... some places are very reluctant to allow you to even touch the bikes ( I always ask BTW). And finally, weight is important to me. I'm not getting any stronger and even putting my 16kg Gain (inc. pedals, bottle, tools etc) in the car has become difficult. It is also important when riding without assistance. IME it is easier to ride an unpowered 8kg bike than a 16kg one. Every little bit helps. Before anyone suggests it I could lose a couple of kg too, but I'm already below 60kg anyway )


My 10kg GT Grade aluminium bike feels easier to ride in most situations than my 15kg Cube, even uphill with assist on, untill my legs give out. The geometries are different, ones road ones gravel, but the Grade just feels easier to ride.


----------



## gzoom (5 Sep 2021)

theboxers said:


> My 10kg GT Grade aluminium bike feels easier to ride in most situations than my 15kg Cube, even uphill with assist on, untill my legs give out.



'Climbing' on my Fazua eBike without the motor on is painful/awful, it feels like it weights 30kg!! Slow, unresponsive, just not an unpleasant experience compared to the road bike. Even with the motor on its not what I would call 'fun' even though obviously its much quicker - even up 10% gradients its pretty easy to hit the 15mph limit on max boost. I just don't even bother getting out of the saddle on the eBike these days.


----------



## theboxers (5 Sep 2021)

gzoom said:


> 'Climbing' on my Fazua eBike without the motor on is painful/awful, it feels like it weights 30kg!! Slow, unresponsive, just not an unpleasant experience compared to the road bike. Even with the motor on its not what I would call 'fun' even though obviously its much quicker - even up 10% gradients its pretty easy to hit the 15mph limit on max boost. I just don't even bother getting out of the saddle on the eBike these days.


I'm in the 'only use it if I have to' camp. I may be slug slow up hills, being 112kg doesn't help, but I'll ride unassisted, until I can't .

This is usually around 7-8%, with the gearing on the Cube 34F/32R, I can do short stretches of maybe 100 mtrs @7-9% but then the legs go bang. The GT has a 36F/42R low gear and I can ride that up 10% on longer hills 2-300mtrs and even higher 15% or more for shorter stretches <100mtrs with a run up .

For me, currently, gearing is the limitation. If I can continue to lose weight I may be able to ride the steeper grades unassisted. Until the rubber gets shifted I won't know, hence the continued use of the E-bike


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Sep 2021)

gzoom said:


> even a half decent analogue pedal bike easily £4k+ these days


----------

